# who sells AMS-Accucraft-J-S-Coachs at a good price



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

As im not into narrow gauge stuff,

A buddy of mine just bought

a couple of Bachmann 4 4 0's

and needs some cars to pull.

Any ideal were i can get any good deals on this

type car .


Thanks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

Because I live out here on the west coast, I buy ALL my AMS rolling stock from Jonathan Bliese (EMW in Chino, CA). His website is showing what I believe is a good price on J&S coaches now. Shipping will probably bring those prices up a bit.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Gary, 

Was AMS the only company to build this type car.

Really sorry for all the Questions,

But i know little about this style of trains.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann has some in their 2110 catalog. Full baggage, combines and coaches for $100 msrp, obvervations are $110.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann passenger cars are compressed scale and are 1:22.5 whereas the AMS cars are accurately scaled to 1:20.3. To my knowledge, nobody else is producing OTB passenger equipment in 1:20.3. Hartford did some kits and G.A.L., Bronson/Tate and Rio Grande Models UK make kits that you can construct. Back in 1:22.5, in addition to Bachmann, there are LGB passenger cars which are compatible with the Bachmann ones. These, too, are compressed scale however. Hartland, Delton and Aristo/Delton all made passenger rolling stock in 1:24 which is slightly smaller than the Bachmann offerings.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Kent, Steve, Gary.


I think he will stick with 

the AMS units.

Seem to be longer and

nicer looking than the Bachmann units.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Feb 2011 04:48 PM 
Thanks Kent, Steve, Gary.


I think he will stick with 

the AMS units.

Seem to be longer and

nicer looking than the Bachmann units. 



I agree with you about the AMS coaches. This is a comparison of LGB coaches to AMS J&S.










Vast difference!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bronson-Tate has a series of kits for 1:20.3 Carter Brothers passenger cars based upon the MasterClass done here on MLS by David Fletcher. Appropriate for the two SPC Accucraft 4-4-0's and the NCNG.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 17 Feb 2011 02:06 PM 
Nick,

Because I live out here on the west coast, I buy ALL my AMS rolling stock from Jonathan Bliese (EMW in Chino, CA). His website is showing what I believe is a good price on J&S coaches now. Shipping will probably bring those prices up a bit.









That would be Electric Model Works, their website is at: http://www.rctrains.com/

You might want to let your buddy know the matching Combination cars should be out any time now, so not to buy too many coaches...

BTW, just so you know, they are HEAVY and lighted. The wheel contacts make them roll like sleds, the alternative is to put batteries in the restrooms or live without the lighting. You're friend won't be pulling more than two of these with Bachmann 4-4-0's...

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 17 Feb 2011 09:19 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 17 Feb 2011 02:06 PM 
Nick,

Because I live out here on the west coast, I buy ALL my AMS rolling stock from Jonathan Bliese (EMW in Chino, CA). His website is showing what I believe is a good price on J&S coaches now. Shipping will probably bring those prices up a bit.









That would be Electric Model Works, their website is at: http://www.rctrains.com/

You might want to let your buddy know the matching Combination cars should be out any time now, so not to buy too many coaches...

BTW, just so you know, they are HEAVY and lighted. The wheel contacts make them roll like sleds, the alternative is to put batteries in the restrooms or live without the lighting. You're friend won't be pulling more than two of these with Bachmann 4-4-0's...

Thanks! Robert
Robert is correct about these cars being HEAVY and they are sleds with the stock wheels! My cars weigh six pounds each and I have replaced the stock wheels with Accucraft ball bearing wheels and added a battery in the lavatory for the lights.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I might also mention they are HUGE, being 40' cars. And pretty unforgiving of track due to that length. I'm not discouraging anyone from buying them, because they're absolutely beautiful, and wonderful models, just want you to know what you're getting yourself into... 

Robert


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am somewhat over stocked on AMS DRGW yellow coaches and am offering a limited number for a healthy discount. This is unpublished and not on web site, you need to call. 

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lettered or unlettered?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy mine from Clem at Warrior Run Loco Works in PA. He usually has good prices. 
http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/


----------

